# Happy Birthday Girl...



## HobbsFarm (Dec 18, 2007)

[SIZE=36pt]*Happy Birthday to you,*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=36pt]*Happy Birthday to you,*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=36pt]*Happy Birthday Dear Nikki,*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=36pt]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=36pt]*










*[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=36pt]We love you



and hope you have a great "WARM" day up there in all that snow!



[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=36pt]Shannon, Brent, Hall and Sawyer[/SIZE]*


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 18, 2007)

[SIZE=24pt]



HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIKKI!!









[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 18, 2007)

[SIZE=24pt]i love you girl-friend[/SIZE]

Happy ???????????


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 18, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIKKI,



hope you have a great one!












Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Nikki.

Hope you have a great day


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 18, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]Have a wonderful birthday, Nikki!!!  [/SIZE]


----------



## Little Acres Farm (Dec 18, 2007)

I know we just met, but...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!











Hope you have a great day.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 18, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> [SIZE=24pt]i love you girl-friend[/SIZE]
> Happy ???????????



_*Geeeze the pic wasn't that bad?? *_
_* Maybe? *_
_*was he too young??*_


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 18, 2007)

Teri, Sorry I had to deleat your pic, but it was bad enought for some of the younger group to see and wonder...hmmmmm, If anyone wants to see it, they can email you. I have to keep this forum clean you know



Ce


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 18, 2007)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday!!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 18, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]thanks everyone



, i just got home from dinner and have a couple gifts to open



...jeesh what did i miss...Teri what did you do now?



...someone email me, i need to know...Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 18, 2007)

oops Nikki had a VERY busy day at work, just finally got a chance to sneak on for a few minutes before bed tonight and HAD to check the donkey forum... so better late than never



























hope you had a great day!!!


----------

